# Need somebody with Detroit Diesel background for a 130' "Party Boat" job in Venezuela..



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Need somebody with Detroit Diesel background for a 130' "Party Boat" job in Venezuela..*

<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 6pt; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 6pt; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6pt; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9 0.25pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 6pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid"><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">NEEDED IMMEDIATELY. I am looking for a good unlicensed Engineer for a 130' converted Oilfield boat to make a run to <SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Venezuela, and they can stay as long as they want. About November or December they might be docked in Cancun for a couple of months, (Don't you just hate that). This vessel has been converted to a "Party" boat for corporate clients, so the applicant must have the temperament for this kind of work and activity........ Passport a MUST, and you have to clear a criminal background check. This is the kind of job I would jump on years ago when I was island hopping in the Carrib........... I know it's a stretch, but just thought I would check in case somebody with this background was wanting to get away for a while on an adventure............... PM me........... T<P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">www.offshore-int.com<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"></DIV>


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: Need somebody with Detroit Diesel background for a 130' "Party Boat" job in Venezuela..*

*****JOB FILLED*****

Thanks to all that that read this....................


----------

